# heifer didn't make it



## uplandnut

Well I woke up this morning to find a 2 month old heifer lying dead by a round bale feeder. Which brings me to my question, what should be done with the cow if anything? I could bring her up by the house and try to see about milking her out or do I just let nature take its course and she'll dry up on her own? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

uplandnut said:


> Well I woke up this morning to find a 2 month old heifer lying dead by a round bale feeder. Which brings me to my question, what should be done with the cow if anything? I could bring her up by the house and try to see about milking her out or do I just let nature take its course and she'll dry up on her own? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Seriously?

Just let nature take its course!

How many cows you got? It's possible that calf got trampled!


----------



## charloisfarmer

Let nature take its course but keep a close eye on her my grandpa used to skin the calf back and put it on another calf that wasn't getting anough milk or bought a Holstein steer I know there is stuff that u put on the cows nose and tricks the calf


----------



## charloisfarmer

It tricks the cow


----------



## tnsalersbreeder

charloisfarmer said:


> Let nature take its course but keep a close eye on her my grandpa used to skin the calf back and put it on another calf that wasn't getting anough milk or bought a Holstein steer I know there is stuff that u put on the cows nose and tricks the calf


You could try that and it's worth a shot we got it to work once but that calf also died so it didn't really matter anyhow.


----------



## charloisfarmer

Oh it seems to work but it happened we had a cow calve at the right time so the after birth was wet


----------



## oreana

Do you know the cause of death? Sounds as though it may have been trampled, in which case it is your fault, not the cow's.
If it was the cow's fault sell her.


----------

